# Warning: OSX 10.7 "Lion" breaks tivodecode, iTiVo, kmttg, etc.



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

It breaks tivodecode (no more support for legacy PowerPC applications in 10.7) and since programs like iTiVo and kmttg rely on it to transcode from .Tivo to other usable formats this function no longer works. I don't see a way around it unless someone re-writes tivodecode.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Oohh. PyTivoX anyone?

Edit: PyTivoX is fine.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

There is MacOSX Intel binary available from kmttg downloads page. If that doesn't work then it's likely someone with OSX 10.7 can re-compile from source to generate a binary that works.


----------



## bp888 (Sep 28, 2004)

That's why I'm in no rush to upgrade to Lion.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Mac the Ripper also breaks


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes, no rewriting required; it's trivial to recompile tivodecode. Not that dropping Rosetta doesn't suck. But open source programs, like tivodecode, are mostly unaffected.

You should be using an Intel (or Universal) version anyway. tivodecode is exactly the kind of program (almost pure CPU, although it also does a lot of I/O) that you don't want to run emulated, if you can avoid it. Which you can.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

A user reports that it's working for him:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8621125#post8621125


----------



## NSX (Aug 29, 2004)

Try reinstalling Java everyone...


----------



## grndthftzamboni (Jun 13, 2010)

I just finished my Lion upgrade and ran into this issue (ppc programs don't run message...) with the version of KMTTG I was running on my Mac. 

It looks like all you need to do is download the Intel binary version of tivodecode from the downloads section of the KMTTG site. I can't post the link due to my low post count unfortunately

Download the file and then change the path in KMTTG for tivodecode to wherever you place the new Intel binary version.


----------



## grndthftzamboni (Jun 13, 2010)

NSX said:


> Try reinstalling Java everyone...


Oh, and, yes, it looks like the proper Java environment is missing but when you try to launch KMTTG it will notify you of this and offer to start the install for you.


----------



## docfmiles (Feb 6, 2008)

dig_duggler said:


> Oohh. PyTivoX anyone?
> 
> Edit: PyTivoX is fine.


PyTiVox is ANYTHING but fine? Who are you trying to kid? Install Lion and you will no longer have pyTivox. Simple, straight and truthful. Pretty sadistic to try to lead someone to harm their machine.


----------



## timgrady (Aug 8, 2008)

Downloaded the Intel binary for tivodecode from the KTTMG website and it now works perfectly (except for comskip and comcut which have NEVER worked properly for me).

Tim


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

docfmiles said:


> PyTiVox is ANYTHING but fine? Who are you trying to kid? Install Lion and you will no longer have pyTivox. Simple, straight and truthful. Pretty sadistic to try to lead someone to harm their machine.


Huh? "Sadistic?" What are you talking about?

Lion and PyTiVoX...it's working for people.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

docfmiles said:


> PyTiVox is ANYTHING but fine? Who are you trying to kid? Install Lion and you will no longer have pyTivox. Simple, straight and truthful. Pretty sadistic to try to lead someone to harm their machine.


Uhh. what? As noted it works just fine. I have not tried (nor use) streambaby so I can't speak to that functionality...


----------



## MeStinkBAD (Jul 16, 2003)

TivoDecode has been a universal binary for a good three plus years now... probably longer... here's the one I have on my machine...

View attachment tivodecode.zip


Here's a screenshot of iTivo I took just this minute running under Lion.


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

I can confirm that tivodecode 0.2pre4 works on Mac OS X Lion. I tested it on on my 2011 Macbook Air running 10.7.1.

For anyone that wants it, I've attached the tivodecode binary I compiled myself to this post. I can confirm that it works, as well as that it is fast as all heck. On my 2011 Macbook Air I can decode an hour of HD video in a minute flat.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Agent86 said:


> I can confirm that tivodecode 0.2pre4 works on Mac OS X Lion. I tested it on on my 2011 Macbook Air running 10.7.1.
> 
> For anyone that wants it, I've attached the tivodecode binary I compiled myself to this post. I can confirm that it works, as well as that it is fast as all heck. *On my 2011 Macbook Air I can decode an hour of HD video in a minute flat.*


O RLY? 

Uh&#8230; wow. That's rather spectacular.

Can you shed a bit more light on the tools/software you're using to make that happen? Are you just using the command line? iTiVo? TiVo Desktop? KMTTG?

I am on Lion so my (easy, GUI) options seem limited right now.

I dropped your file in the appropriate place form my KMTTG install, and the extraction/download/transcode took a very long time. I paid close attention to the transcode step (thinking that's what should be improved here) and it took many, many minutes. Like perhaps 45 minutes (for a 30 minute show.)

I am on a mid-2010 MacBook Pro, 2.66 Intel Core i7, with 8 GB of RAM, running Lion OS X 10.7.2.

This process has always taken a long time and I'd love to know a better workflow that's as fast as possible. Thanks for any ideas, and for the file...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Agent86 said "decode", not "transcode". He's just doing .TiVo -> .mpg.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> Agent86 said "decode", not "transcode". He's just doing .TiVo -> .mpg.


Gotcha, thanks. I will try another extraction/DECODE tonight with KMTTG (and his tivodecode file) and pay closer attention to the time.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

docfmiles said:


> PyTiVox is ANYTHING but fine? Who are you trying to kid? Install Lion and you will no longer have pyTivox. Simple, straight and truthful. Pretty sadistic to try to lead someone to harm their machine.


I skipped the Lion update in July, but just applied it last night to my Quad core Mac Pro.
PyTivoX worked fine afterwards - on my TIVOHD I can scroll down the list of What's Playing Now and at the bottom are my 4 Shared folders - click on one, pick a file, click it, and DOWNLOAD it to the TIVOHD just fine - I started playing the file after a minute or so, and had no buffering or any problem.

What DOESN'T work is (I think) StreamBaby. With SnowLeopard, on my TIVOHD I used to be able to go to Showcases - wait a moment for the choices to populate, then I could scroll down and see PyTivoX there, Click it to drop into my shared folders and STREAM any of the files to my TIVOHD. In Snow leopard it never came up as "Stream, Baby" and I always thought that functionality was part of PyTIVOx - but once I switched to Lion, I found out differently!

I started doing the MacPort update someone had posted here - fired it offf before I left for work this morning and, with luck, all will be fine when I get home ... I prefer Streaming my movies from the mac instead of having to Download and Delete afterwards ... 
But as a general comment, what a great utility PyTivoX and StreamBaby have been!

Updated 10/31 - Yup ... once I did the recommended updates, StreamBaby is working fine and I can, again, see all the saved AVIs and such on my Mac from my TIVOHD and watch them pretty easily! Very cool and, thanks again!


----------

